# The most amazing song you have ever heard!



## emilyfoster (May 25, 2019)

Share the song you think is amazing and explain why it's so.

Here is my:






This is truly amazing song. I have goosebumps when I listen to it. Very beautiful music, fife and guitar sounds just awesome. Catchy and emotional vocals pierce my soul with their beauty. I absolutely love this song. I keep listening to it over and over again!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Like most everyone, I've heard a number of amazing songs. I offer here a favorite, one of the most perfectly realized examples of the _cante jondo palo, Siguiriyas_, as sung here by Rosario López. She is accompanied by guitarist Antonio Gómez. This was recorded at a flamenco festival in 1989. There is a perfect (in my mind) meld of voice and guitar, beautifully recorded, and, even if one knew nothing of the Andalu dialect in which most flamenco is sung, the wrenching emotion of the singer is inescapable--I get chills whenever I hear this.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

way too many to list. one message board wants one to rate the song/post ahead of them. all kinds of tunes and i am the only one that posts opera. no one listens to them but the moderator closed my thread cauce people complained about it. so i posted a few operas that are a little R rate. and another board ask "best jazz or classical". more jazz but many classical


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

ldiat said:


> way too many to list. one message board wants one to rate the song/post ahead of them. all kinds of tunes and i am the only one that posts opera. no one listens to them but the moderator closed my thread cauce people complained about it. so i posted a few operas that are a little R rate. and another board ask "best jazz or classical". more jazz but many classical


My wife just bought be a DVD player so I can start watching my opera DVD's. There are a few R rated. I'm not sure why anyone would object to operas. Those R rated operas are mostly modern performances. Who's going to object to Rite of Spring? Anyway, I hear you but am surprised.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Not only is this a very generic, badly produced pop song, the vocals are absolutely abysmal.
Forgive my skepticism but this might be trolling or an attempt at promotion.
If this is a genuine post: respect and just listen to what you like!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

DeepR said:


> Not only is this a very generic, badly produced pop song, the vocals are absolutely abysmal.
> Forgive my skepticism but this might be trolling or an attempt at promotion.


pretty much.

https://rateyourmusic.com/board_message?message_id=7313731
https://www.classicrockforums.com/threads/the-most-amazing-song-you-have-ever-heard.39242/#post-930973
http://www.nightwishonline.com/index.php?/forums/topic/4922-the-most-amazing-song-you-have-ever-heard/&tab=comments#comment-320545
https://www.youngcomposers.com/t37781/the-most-amazing-song-you-have-ever-heard/


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

emilyfoster said:


> Share the song you think is amazing and explain why it's so.
> 
> Here is my:
> 
> ...


Taken from a cached page no longer available - (from a search on "Major Dreamer")

https://bbsradio.com/msubmit/music-submission-major-dreamer

"Submitted by Anonymous on December 23, 2018 - 09:52

Artist or Band Name: 
Major Dreamer
Email Address: 
(removed...)

I'm Major Dreamer. I'm a music producer, songwriter and artist. I want to introduce you my debut single "Ven" (Come). The song is *amazing* and *beautiful*! Just listen it and make sure yourself!

This is a love song. I heard the melody of the song in my dream and when I woke up I thought it can be a hit so I immediately began work on the song. It was a challenge for me since I never sang before and I did not have no music training at all!

Initially the song had English lyrics but it sounded not emotional enough. I accidentally heard a Spanish song on the radio and I liked song expression so I decided to record a song in Spanish. Since I didn't know Spanish at all I took some Spanish lessons.

When the song was recorded the results were surprising and I think a fun and dynamic track came out! The song received more emotional and expressive sound which gave song much potential to be a hit."


----------

